# recipes for old steak?



## pybyr (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello all-

Discovered some blade steaks in the back of my freezer that had been there too long ( > 1 year ).

I know that they haven't "gone bad" in the sense of being unhealthful, yet they surely won't be appetizing.

Anyone have any recipes, tips, etc., on how to marinate, stew, etc beef that is past its prime in a way that'll make it semi-appealing?

Thanks


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 30, 2012)

Cut into small cubes and make chili (sear it well).  Chili cook books often ask for the worst cut of meat that you have- the spices cover many sins, and stewing it tenderizes anything.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 30, 2012)

When I find those back there they become beef stroganoff.


----------



## firebroad (Jan 30, 2012)

Make Swiss Steak.  Thaw them out, pound the hell of of them, dredge through flour and brown.  Brown some onions with them, too.  Then add some crushed canned tomatoes, some chopped peppers if you have them in the freezer, and seasonings.  I like to use thyme and oregano. and a little garlic and Worchestershire (spelling?) sauce.  Cook it slow until tender.  Eat with mashed potatoes or noodles.  Good winter supper.


----------



## JDC1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jerky


----------



## mnkywrnch (Jan 30, 2012)

JDC said:
			
		

> Jerky


x 2 awesome idea.


----------



## JDC1 (Jan 30, 2012)

http://shop.himtnjerky.com/online/product.php?productid=16302&cat=254&page=1

I use this jerky knife and board, turns out really nice.  I usually make a batch with any leftover venison every year.


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

Use the high mountain Hickory jerky seasoning and you will not go wrong.  Heck, you might even find yourself "forgetting" more meat in the freezer. :lol:


----------



## JDC1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> Use the high mountain Hickory jerky seasoning and you will not go wrong.  Heck, you might even find yourself "forgetting" more meat in the freezer. :lol:



I think it is one of those things where if you exert a little effort, you can make a better product than you can buy.  The seasoning kits and equipment that hi mt. sells are amazing.


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2012)

JDC said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have made quite literally around 75 pounds of jerky per year for the last several years.  I have tried every recipe under the sun and I find that I really like the flavor profile of the hi-mountain hickory.  Not the other ones, but the hickory.  I then low smoke (150f) for 8-10 hrs.  MMMMhmmmm...and beer:
 You may commence droolage: ;-P


----------



## bioman (Jan 30, 2012)

Cowboy steak would be really good ! try a cast iron skillet.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 31, 2012)

I second the vote for the chilli and beef stroganoff.......I do wish I had a smoker though


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 31, 2012)

Freezer burnt???=dog food (or, if you're like 99, feed the foxes out in the yard)

I've tried a few times (unsuccessfully) to resurrect meat like that. Thanks for reminding me that i have a pork shoulder and a beef loin that are over 3 years old!!  (Looks like those two foxes are going to eat good for half of Feb!)


----------



## pen (Jan 31, 2012)

Other's have left good suggestions.  In addition, I've had luck marinating the poo out of meat like this if it isn't too frezer burned (4 days to a week in the fridge after it is thawed).  Use a vinegar based marinade (italian dressing works).  Then do anything from pound it out, slice and quick fry it for cheese steaks, do the same but add onions, peppers and fajita seasoning to the sliced meat and veggies and make fajitas, etc.

pen


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 1, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> Other's have left good suggestions.  In addition, I've had luck marinating the poo out of meat like this if it isn't too frezer burned (4 days to a week in the fridge after it is thawed).  Use a vinegar based marinade (italian dressing works).  Then do anything from pound it out, slice and quick fry it for cheese steaks, do the same but add onions, peppers and fajita seasoning to the sliced meat and veggies and make fajitas, etc.
> 
> pen



Pen, I think I will try your marinade suggestion (days long) before the foxes get ahold of the beef loin.  Thanks


----------



## mayhem (Feb 1, 2012)

Take it out and thaw it till unfrozen, pound it to tenderize it and marinate it in italian dressing for a couple hours.  

Cover one side lightly with real butter, add your favorite spices (or none) and toss it on the grill thats been preheated to full temp, reduce the fire under the meat to low but keep the other burners cranked.  Cook to your preferred level of doneness.  The italian dressing soakes into the meat and helps to remoisturize it a bit and the butter completes the job.  You'll be surprised how well it'll cook up.

I really like the chili idea too.  Wish my wife liked chili cuz I'd make some.


----------



## shtrdave (Feb 19, 2012)

Dredge in some flour and fry in some oil, then into the pressure cooker with some taters, onions, carrots, celery, salt pepper garlic powder and a can or so of beef broth.


----------

